# Super new, Needs some pointers :)



## VertigoChaos (Sep 21, 2010)

Okay so i'm planing on going to AC And FA 2011. But they will be my first cons and im not sure how to go about registration. I know there's the fee to pay and stuff. But how does the sign up work? How does the badges process work? the more information the better. Thanks you guys


----------



## Istanbul (Sep 24, 2010)

Most (read: pretty much all) conventions will have a website. Somewhere on that website will be a link to registration. You will need to click that link, enter in the information they need, and pay them (somewhere between $30 and $50, depending on the convention) for your membership. You will need a credit card to do this in most cases. Most conventions will have the opportunity to pay an additional amount for a Sponsor membership which includes various perks, and/or a Supersponsorship which includes even more perks. This is commonly called _pre-registration_, because it is done before the event itself. *We will call this way Right - Acceptable because it is both an acceptable method of registration, and the best one.*

Every convention will have the opportunity to register on-site. You will pay slightly more than you do for a pre-registration, stand in lines ranging from 'long' to 'gargantuan', and likely spend a fair amount of time wishing that you had pre-registered. That said, you will get your badge, and you will be able to enjoy the event. If you have no access to anything but cash for whatever reason, this may be your only option. *We will call this way Wrong - Acceptable because, while acceptable, it is suboptimal.*

Anything else - including ghosting the con, borrowing a friend's badge, or other such malarky - is *Wrong - Unacceptable* and will probably get you thrown out of the con and/or banned from future events.


----------

